# كتب باللغة العربية عن كل كبيره وصغيره فى ميكانيكا السيارات (أرجو التثبيت)



## msobhy98 (26 يناير 2007)

*أخوكم المهندس / محمود صبحى غنيم*
*أقدم لكم مجموعة كتب بالغه العربية فوق الممتازه *
*المصدر هو المؤسسه العامة للتعليم الفنى بالمملكة العربية السعودية:*

ملحوظة​ 
في حالة عدم عمل الروابط أدناه يمكن زيارة الرابط
الأساسي وهو
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/​ 


*1-نظام الوقود فى محركات البنزين *
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/veh122.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/vehl122.pdf
*2-نظام الوقود فى محركات الديزل *
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/veh214.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/vehl214.pdf
*3-نظام و تركيب المحركات *
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/veh123.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/vehl123.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/veh213.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/vehl213.pdf
*4-نظام وأجزاء نقل القدرة *
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/veh211.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/vehl211.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/veh222.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/vehl222.pdf
*5-نظام التوجيه والتعليق* 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/veh223.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/vehl223.pdf
*6-نظام الفرامل *
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/veh212.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/vehl212.pdf
*7-مبادىء نظام الكهرباء *
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/veh113.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/vehl113.pdf
*8-تشخيص الأعطال* 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/veh224.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/vehl224.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخى العزيز .


----------



## م.محمد قدوري (30 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله بيك


----------



## msobhy98 (27 أبريل 2007)

العفو اخى ماهر واشكرك على المرور


----------



## جمعة 1977 (28 أبريل 2007)

اشتريت كتب كثيرة واخيرا حصلت علي ضالتي شـــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي العزيز هذه الروابط لا تعمل
شكرا


----------



## heart engineering (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (24 أكتوبر 2007)

heart engineering قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


هل هذه الروابط لا تعمل؟
أفيدونا أفادكم الله


----------



## ابو رباب (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الروابط لا تعمل
افيدوني


----------



## مهندس انـــــــس (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مرحبا
مشكور على الجهود بس ياريت تتأكد من الموقع لان ابد ما اشتغل عندي
شكرا:59:


----------



## omdaa52 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

للأسف الروابط لا تعمل أرجو المساعده


----------



## محمد بنغازي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

للأسف الروابط لا تعمل أرجو المساعده


----------



## عوض العراقي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

نتمنى ان تتأكد فالروابط لاتعمل اطلاقا وشكرا لك


----------



## zuhairaldaha (1 نوفمبر 2007)

المناهج محذوفة من موقع المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني


----------



## مهندس انتاج سوري (1 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير.....
بس أرجو ايجاد غير هذه الكتب
شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## rekill_me (1 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## م. سمير عبد السلام (2 نوفمبر 2007)

عذرا للتدخل فى هذه المشاركة 

ولكن أردتُ أن أوضح أن الموقع غير الدومين و أصبح على هذا الرابط

http://www.nsjt.org.sa/arabic/program.asp


----------



## fasfol (2 نوفمبر 2007)

links dosen't work


----------



## emahmoud (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*ارجو المراجعه*



محمد بنغازي قال:


> للأسف الروابط لا تعمل أرجو المساعده


يبدو ان الروابط تحتاج لمراجعة


----------



## م محمد توفيق (2 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا ولكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## acutors (3 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## أبوظافر (3 نوفمبر 2007)

يسلموووووووووووو ويعطيك العافية


----------



## casper_13_96 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس أحمد الابراهيم (4 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية 

لو سمحت بتوقع في مشكلة في الروابط
لانة ولا واحد فتح معي


----------



## غلا01 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووور


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 نوفمبر 2007)

سبق واطلعت هلى هذه الكتب فهي فعلاً كما تقول هامة جداً
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م محمد توفيق (7 نوفمبر 2007)

للأسف الروابط لا تعمل أرجو المساعدهللأسف الروابط لا تعمل أرجو المساعدهللأسف الروابط لا تعمل أرجو المساعده


----------



## ahmedsalem124 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

مش شغال نرجو التأكد من الروابط


----------



## casper_13_96 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

_links dosen't work_


----------



## boodyat (28 نوفمبر 2007)

أكرمك لله بقدر المساعدة


----------



## hima7o (28 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الصحمودي (30 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you my brother


----------



## حسن سليمان (30 نوفمبر 2007)

جزالك الله خيرا
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ali_feto7 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مصطفى البرواري (1 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر و بارك الله فيك


----------



## omaalrubaiee (1 ديسمبر 2007)

الروابط تعمل و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رحيل العمر (1 ديسمبر 2007)

وين صاحب الموضوع


----------



## رحيل العمر (1 ديسمبر 2007)

وين صاحب الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مصطفى البرواري (16 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجوكم ارجوكم الحكوني فالروابط لا تعمل


----------



## bolbolawy (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور و مستنيين المزيد


----------



## rekill_me (18 يناير 2008)

شكرا كتيييييييير بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدالطائي (19 يناير 2008)

الكتب جيدة بارك الله فيك والى المزيد


----------



## احمد عامل هزاع (26 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر محمد3 (26 يناير 2008)

جارى تحميل الملفات
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد عبد العال ح (27 يناير 2008)

Gazakom Allah khayran


----------



## اراس الكردي (28 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير
ولكن الروابط لم تعمل اخي الكريم


----------



## دلير عبيد (14 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااا يا أخي


----------



## iraqiengineer (14 فبراير 2008)

*Unfortunately the links not work 
thank you any way *


----------



## eng_hazem123 (14 فبراير 2008)

للاسف الروابط لا تعمل أخي الكريم

:83:


----------



## mohamed_y64 (14 فبراير 2008)

للأسف الروابط لا تعمل أرجو المساعده


----------



## نسر العرب (16 فبراير 2008)

والله الشباب عمتشتغل
الله يعطيكن العافية


----------



## جيلاني ابوفاطمة (16 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز 

_ اركو المواصلة علي مثل هذا النمط وجزاك الله خير_


----------



## yousif950 (16 فبراير 2008)

للأسف الروابط لا تعمل أرجو المساعده


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي .. والروابط تعمل.
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ابوشادى الثانى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا .................


----------



## سمير شربك (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية وشكرا لك


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

وجزاااااااااااااااااااك الله خير


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (27 فبراير 2010)

شكراً 
على الجهوذ المبذولة


----------



## سيف2010 (22 مارس 2010)

*مشكور اخي وبارك الله بيك*


----------



## mmatef (30 مارس 2010)

:58::56: 
شكرا


----------



## mmatef (30 مارس 2010)

:58::56: 
شكرا


----------



## صلاح عبد الغني (10 أبريل 2010)

أشكرك أخي .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## laaredj025 (11 أبريل 2010)

بحثت كثيرا حتى وجدتك ألف ألف شكر الله يحفظك


----------



## سنيين (11 أبريل 2010)

_مشكور كتيييييييييييييييييييير_


----------



## bader101 (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

